# Hatching Curly wing Pupae



## bugzilla (Apr 17, 2008)

I've bought 3 lots of these now and each time I get 10 or so adult flies and about 100 pupae that never hatch out :angry: . They start but seem to get stuck and die.

I've E-mailed the companies but they were as much use as t*** on a fish so now I need some help.

What are the best conditions for hatching them? I hatch Blue bottle flies without any trouble in exactly the same conditions as the curlies are kept  

Cheers

Huw


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 17, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> What are the best conditions for hatching them? I hatch Blue bottle flies without any trouble in exactly the same conditions as the curlies are kept  Cheers
> 
> Huw


it wont matter if u have them in the best conditions they can be..your still only get about 10 hatch..lol..its a joke to the point iv stoped using them..i was getting sick of spending money on caster that didnt hatch..now i buy pinky maggots..(green bottles)almost every one hatches...

start using green bottles and cool them off before u use them,,a few mins in the fridge there easy to deal with,

i emailed the company your on about..asking them if they could sale me it in maggot form..but they woulndt do it.so i have no other option but to stop using them..its not just u having probelms with them.  

when i send your male and the female back to u on monday il send u out a hand full of green bottle casters if u like..


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 17, 2008)

That'd be good. The tackel shos locally only sell bluebottle maggots. I'm going to look for squat maggots too (common houseflies). I'll have a nice variety of sizes then :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 17, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> That'd be good. The tackel shos locally only sell bluebottle maggots. I'm going to look for squat maggots too (common houseflies). I'll have a nice variety of sizes then :lol:


so,your flys are hatching now then?the blue bottles i mean.


----------



## Stuart89 (Apr 17, 2008)

Bought a tub of these and had about 15-20 hatch, even if they do hatch they seem to die within a day or 2, its a waste of time...

How big are these bluebottle flies? My ghosts are L4 what do you reckon?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 17, 2008)

Stuart89 said:


> Bought a tub of these and had about 15-20 hatch, even if they do hatch they seem to die within a day or 2, its a waste of time...How big are these bluebottle flies? My ghosts are L4 what do you reckon?


green bottles are tiny bit bigger than culy wings.blue bottles are big.about 2x the size of green bottles....my L4 ghost are still eating frute flys..im sure they could eat green bottles now if i tryed.  not sure about blue tho..mayby?


----------



## Birdfly (Apr 17, 2008)

Regarding them not hatching (curly wing house flies) place them on a layer of tissue in there container and try spraying them every day/other day and dont keep them at mantid temps, room temp is fine, i get around a 99% hatch every time.

They are small pupae and dehydrate easily especially at high temps.

They also die if you dont feed them, much like any thing else, put some honey or sugar or fruit puree in with them making sure they cant get stuck in any thing sticky


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 17, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Regarding them not hatching (curly wing house flies) place them on a layer of tissue in there container and try spraying them every day/other day and dont keep them at mantid temps, room temp is fine, i get around a 99% hatch every time.They are small pupae and dehydrate easily especially at high temps.
> 
> They also die if you dont feed them, much like any thing else, put some honey or sugar or fruit puree in with them making sure they cant get stuck in any thing sticky


iv done that.they still die.every now and then a batch is ok but most of the time they suck..where are u buying yours to?


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 17, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> so,your flys are hatching now then?the blue bottles i mean.


Blue bottles are no problem. The first lot took nearly 2 weeks to hatch out but the seond lot I put on a heat mat and they are hatching after less than a week.



macro junkie said:


> iv done that.they still die.every now and then a batch is ok but most of the time they suck..where are u buying yours to?


I've bought from 2 different places now and had the same results :angry: 

Birdfly, that sounds like a good plan. If I can't source squat maggots I'll try again.


----------

